# how is the riding DC



## sexybeast (Dec 8, 2009)

I am thinking of moving to washington dc. I want to know how the biking is though. Is it hard to get out of the city. I know of a path along a river that looks pretty good. 

My focus is training though so I am not sure how well that would mesh with living in the city.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

While no Portland, Washington, DC is a better cycling town than it usually gets credit for. As far as training, if you actually live within DC a fast group meets on weekends in Rock Creek Park and there is some riding on the circuit around East Potomac Park at Hains Point. Lots of racing activity around here.

You will need to drive 45 minutes or so to get to good rural roads. The local trails can be quite nice during the week, though I wouldn't train on them (I don't train, I just ride). If you value your sanity, stay off them on good weather weekends.

Check out MB1's posts for some great photo documentation of riding in the area. Ignore his photos of sand and flat roads....that's Florida.


----------



## sexybeast (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks!
good stuff


----------



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

I drive 45 minutes from MD every chance I get to ride the Mt Vernon Trial. It gets busy on a nice day and there is a fair amount of idiots there but I really enjoy it.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

lumber825 said:


> I drive 45 minutes from MD every chance I get to ride the Mt Vernon Trial. It gets busy on a nice day and there is a fair amount of idiots there but I really enjoy it.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

As KWL mentioned, there is fairly good riding in the city. Also the W&OD trail in Virginia is really a great place to ride, especially the last 20 miles, more serious cyclist and less baby joggers; you can also access some very rural roads from the W&OD in Leesburg and Purceville.

The previous Mayor was a bicycle enthusiast (even got into a little trouble for riding on streets that are not for bikes). He added a bunch of bike lanes and made the city a lot more bike friendly. He also brought a Pro Bike event to the city.

There are many great riding spots a short trip out of the area to include the 105 miles on Skyline Drive through the Shennandoah Mountains and a couple of other great roads.

The area also boast some good events, Bike DC is May 22nd, which is a 25 mile ride through the city and onto the GW Parkway (they close the streets); June 5th is the Tour de Cure, 33, 63 or 100 miles to raise money for Diabetes (yes I am plugging this one) and the Seagull Century October 15th, over 5,000 registered riders.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

There's also really good cycling from DC to MD. You can take Macarthur blvd all the way out to River Road, and then head for poolsville. Those hills will keep you busy, and the countryside's beautiful. 

I use the Cap Crescent in the morning (when it's warmer, that is). On weekends, stay off the bike paths if you value your hide. (Or unless you just want to cruise at 10mph)


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

we normally take a 2 night trip t DC each spring/early summer and walk all around DC, if we were to bring our MTB's with cross tires how would this work fro us? Could we cover more ground and see more things>


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

hikertoo said:


> we normally take a 2 night trip t DC each spring/early summer and walk all around DC, if we were to bring our MTB's with cross tires how would this work fro us? Could we cover more ground and see more things>


Look at www.capitolbikeshare.com and you may want to just use those bikes, but if you want to bring your bikes, it will really add to the fun to touring DC. There are a couple of new bike lanes downtown and you would normally walk or catch the subway between attractions such as the Smithsonian, the Capitol, the White House and most of the monuments.

Additionally, you can cycle the Capitol Cresent Trail and if you are up to visiting Gettysburg, there is a bikiing tour around the battlefield and you are very close to the C&O trail (you'll need more time than just two nights to do DC and Gettysburg).


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Bring lights. Cruising the monuments at night it the best way to see them.


----------



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

Is there a web site for Bike DC yet? I can find 2010 but nothing for 2011. My kids finally agreed to do something with me last year and the weather turned to crap so we didn't do it.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

lumber825 said:


> Is there a web site for Bike DC yet? I can find 2010 but nothing for 2011. My kids finally agreed to do something with me last year and the weather turned to crap so we didn't do it.


The date is May 22nd; haven't seen a website, but have seen it listed various places.


----------

